# Luminar not opening



## Suzanne Grady (Dec 30, 2017)

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):


----------



## mcasan (Jan 21, 2018)

???


----------



## Suzanne Grady (Jan 21, 2018)

FYI I'm using Lightroom Classic CC.  Here's an update to my post.  I've had some emails from MacPhun  about my problem and they advised me to install AppCleaner and remove all copies of Luminar.  Then reinstall.  I have been unable to remove the Luminar copies on my computer due to some error message.  I advised Tech Support and tomorrow I'm hoping for further advise from them to get this fixed.  It's beginning to seem that maybe I should just stay with Lightroom for all basic editing.  I'm trying Aurora HDR and that appears to be more helpful to me than Luminar.  I'll see from the trial if the program is any easier to coordinate with Lightroom.


----------



## Colin Grant (Jan 23, 2018)

Tried it and junked it. Cannot really see the point of Luminar. Even if they come up with a half decent dam Luminar is missing so much. Its ok as a sort of Nik type plugin I suppose but that is about it. LR has the credentials.

Luminar is also very buggy on Windows. Have you visited the FB page? Shame in some respects because it does have a rather nice alternative workflow which could prove useful to some.

Either way any problems involving Luminar are almost certainly for Skylum rather than this forum


----------

